
Beyond the Read-Eval Loop: The Artifacts System (1994) - swibbler
https://archive.org/details/DTIC_ADA276589/mode/2up
======
adornedCupcake
Just from the introduction, seems like they wanted to have abstractions for
the amalgamation of tools one uses when doing science that uses computing.
Git+interpreter+reproducibility, but like a graph that is manipulated by the
user doing data/code mutation and invoking functions.

